# Beginner Questions on Building a Hive



## jellyghost (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi,
My neighbor is a bee keeper, and I am interesting in starting next year. I would like to build my own Warre hives, and I have a few questions.
Are their types of paints that should be avoided when painting a hive? Would traditional house paint work for the exterior of the hive?
Can caulk be used on seams? Is the chimney like warm air rising the only ventilation, or is air supposed to permeate the seams of the hive?
Would insulation around the hive be beneficial all year round or only during winter? I see that Beemax hives advertise a higher insulation value for all seasons, and I have an insulation idea if that is helpful.
Can anyone suggest a preferred set of Warre hive plans?

Thank you! 
Clark in KC.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I suggest you go with the latest beehive technology and start beekeeping with framed hives. I regret wasting my time with Warre topbar hives. If you build to Warre dimensions, at least add sidebars or complete frames. When the bees adhere topbar Warre combs to the sidewalls, it is a mess working them.


----------



## HawkI (Mar 11, 2018)

odfrank said:


> I suggest you go with the latest beehive technology and start beekeeping with framed hives. I regret wasting my time with Warre topbar hives...


I would first ask the OP what they want to get out of beekeeping - if honey yield is their number one priority then perhaps Warre is not the way to go. In my case, I have 4 hives (1 Langstroth and 3 Warre with observation windows) and the Warre hives are the ones that I get the most satisfaction from.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't run ware hives but the above concerns/recommendations are worth you're consideration. To your "universal" hive questions



> Would traditional house paint work for the exterior of the hive?


Yes, many of us are fond of the "Oops" or mis-tinted exterior house paints which are sold at a discount.




> Can caulk be used on seams?


Yes but why, between good joinery and propolis I've never seen a need.



> Is the chimney like warm air rising the only ventilation, or is air supposed to permeate the seams of the hive?


No, air is not supposed to permeate the seams. Also. don't try to over think helping the bees with increasing the "chimney effect;" allow for ventilation but also let the bees control their own environment and air circulation.



> Would insulation around the hive be beneficial all year round or only during winter?


 Doesn't hurt but not a necessity except in the borderline extreme conditions.


----------



## jellyghost (Oct 19, 2018)

Thank you for the replies. I value some input on my decision to try Warre hives, but this thread's purpose was to learn more about building one. I will start another thread explaining why I want to try Warre hives as a first hive, and I look forward to hearing critiques and thoughts about the decision.


----------

